# CA Rideshare Ins recommendations



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

I've have rideshare ins through Farmer's and it's getting ready to expire. They sent me a letter a few weeks ago requesting my estimated annual milage. I looked at the position of the moon, the stars and the planets and gave them a figure of 75000 annually. (No, actually I gave them an accurate estimate based on my average weekly milage). As it expires in February, Lyft started sending me reminders about the ins docs so I went online with Farmer's anticipating an increase, maybe even a doubling of my current rates.

Wrong.

They quadrupled, from $109/month to $402/month. This caused me some instant psychological trauma.

I went online to get a quote from State Farm, got as far as my name, address and the car's particulars and estimated annual milage, and their system farted and then told me it can go further with the quote and that I'll have to speak with a live agent.

I'm beginning to think that I'm well and thoroughly screwed on this as the insurance companies talk to each other and they all know my situation now.

I know there are more companies doing rideshare insurance then there were a year ago. Has anybody out there gotten estimates from multiple companies that my be able to give me a clue as to who may have the best price?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Wombat7 said:


> I've have rideshare ins through Farmer's and it's getting ready to expire. They sent me a letter a few weeks ago requesting my estimated annual milage. I looked at the position of the moon, the stars and the planets and gave them a figure of 75000 annually. (No, actually I gave them an accurate estimate based on my average weekly milage). As it expires in February, Lyft started sending me reminders about the ins docs so I went online with Farmer's anticipating an increase, maybe even a doubling of my current rates.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> ...


Pricing for insurance is a very simple concept, it's application is very complicated.

The more risk you are to the insurance company the more you pay. It's just that simple.

You my friend have the ride-share rider on your insurance plan and are averaging over 200 miles per day (at 75,000 per year)

Their math is putting you closer to a taxi in terms of risk than a regular commuter, and the rate they are charging you reflects that increased level of risk.

Welcome to the fine print of ubering.

I doubt anyone will give you much better per month with the amount of miles you drive.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Pricing for insurance is a very simple concept, it's application is very complicated.
> 
> The more risk you are to the insurance company the more you pay. It's just that simple.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mears.

I suspected that was the case when I was looking through my original Farmer's docs and I noticed that the agent had assumed 1000 miles per month when it's actually around 1200 a week.

I'll be happy if I can find it at $300 or less but I suspect the best I'll be able to do will be around $350.oo.


----------



## UberGuySF (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey I'm an insurance broker by day. I could write you a policy with no added fees. Message me if interested.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

UberGuySF said:


> Hey I'm an insurance broker by day. I could write you a policy with no added fees. Message me if interested.


I appreciate that.

I'm packing for a flight to Mexico for a couple of days. I'll PM you when I get back


----------



## UberGuySF (Oct 25, 2016)

Wombat7 said:


> I appreciate that.
> 
> I'm packing for a flight to Mexico for a couple of days. I'll PM you when I get back


Have a good one...


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Wombat7 said:


> I've have rideshare ins through Farmer's and it's getting ready to expire. They sent me a letter a few weeks ago requesting my estimated annual milage. I looked at the position of the moon, the stars and the planets and gave them a figure of 75000 annually. (No, actually I gave them an accurate estimate based on my average weekly milage). As it expires in February, Lyft started sending me reminders about the ins docs so I went online with Farmer's anticipating an increase, maybe even a doubling of my current rates.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> ...


My office focuses on rideshare insurance through State Farm and we are a sponsor member of this forum. Give us a call to review your options. (877) 355-1009


----------

